#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Swollen feet

## jks

Everytime I have visited Thailand (actually only 2 times but anyway ...) I have noticed that after one day my feet and ancles are swollen and stays that way during the whole stay. Has anyone else experienced the same problem? My feet does not hurt but it annoyes me, and last time I did a lot of walking etc to get it away but nothing helps! ......... Is there anything to do?

 ::chitown::

----------


## Thetyim

Could be too much msg, that makes your feet swell
They use it a lot in cooking here so it is not easy to avoid.

----------


## withnallstoke

Have you tried anklepuncture?

----------


## slackula

> Is there anything to do?


Amputation. Feet are over-rated anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

are you staying for days or weeks?

----------


## BigRed

I find it is the flight that brings it on. Goes away after a couple of weeks back home.

----------


## HollyGoodhead

Maybe you could elevate your legs in the evening?

----------


## Humbert

Sounds like it could be a deep vein thrombosis, blood clot, in the leg. Long flights can induce these. This is a very dangerous and life threating condition because if the clot breaks free and moves upward it can cause a heart attack or stroke. See a doctor immediately to get a diagnosis.

----------


## the dogcatcher

My foot swells here too.
But only after 2 viagra.

----------


## Reniak

walk around more while flying. should help preventing this.

and dc: move more while fucking!

----------


## HollyGoodhead

I always wear compression socks on flights. Maybe try that the next time.

As far as I'm aware, if it's a blood clot there's usually a lot of redness and tenderness to a particular area, but as the OP says it always happens and stays that way the whole holiday (assuming it's ok after he's back home) I think it's more likely to be a combination of heat & immobility.  Better safe than sorry though, if you're worried about it.

----------


## Fondles

Sounds like your sufferng from Kankles, time to lose some weight. 





> when a person's ankles and calfs meld into one,  possibly because they are fat as hell, or genetics may come into play.
> _damn, homie!  those are some kankles!_

----------


## the dogcatcher

I always wear compression socks on flights. Maybe try that the next time.

So do I, but finding ones big enough for the "old man" is difficult.

----------


## Humbert

I had a blood clot. My foot and ankle swelled but no redness. The doctor had me on aspirin for 3 weeks with the leg raised and very little activity. Went away very slowly.

----------


## HollyGoodhead

That's scary.  How do they know it's a clot? Do they do some kind of scan?

----------


## taxexile

if its in both legs then its probably not clots.

sounds like water retention, wear drainpipe trousers and pumps for a while,  sometimes a tap on the foot works.

----------


## spikebs4

leave off the highheels

----------


## Stinky

> Everytime I have visited Thailand (actually only 2 times but anyway ...) I have noticed that after one day my feet and ancles are swollen and stays that way during the whole stay.


It sounds like it could be a bad case of penis feet.

Take two bar-girls twice a day morning and evening.

Take medication for the duration of your stay in Thailand.

You may exceed stated dose  :Smile:

----------


## jks

:smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing: 

oh looooong time since I had such a good healthy laugh, thx to everybody for all the relevant answers! But sure its NOT clots!

Sdigit: your advice is far the best! Not sure it helps though - but worth a full scale long lasting test!

 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Stinky

I'm happy to help you laugh it off mate but the advice does stand the acid test in my experiance.

You let me know if it doesnt and I'll buy you beer all night  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## jks

> I'm happy to help you laugh it off mate but the advice does stand the acid test in my experiance.
> 
> You let me know if it doesnt and I'll buy you beer all night


GOOD DEAL! I'm on! But I might have to change medication a little - hope that the missus have power to do both bar girls job? (IMHO she will be happy to medicate her hus*band* in any way) :bananaman:  :bananaman:  :bananaman:

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> 
> I'm happy to help you laugh it off mate but the advice does stand the acid test in my experiance.
> 
> You let me know if it doesn't and I'll buy you beer all night 
> 
> 
> GOOD DEAL! I'm on! But I might have to change medication a little - hope that the missus have power to do both bar girls job? (IMHO she will be happy to medicate her hus*band* in any way)


 
 :rofl:  Well you can give that a go if you really want to but I find that *home*opathic meds are not nearly as effective as the real deal.

Leave the missus out of it if you can, drug her and slip out on your own for your daily meds is Dr Digits advice  :Smile:

----------


## HollyGoodhead

^that what you do Sdigit?  :rolleyes5:

----------


## Stinky

> ^that what you do Sdigit?


Just banter Holly, not meant to be taken in any way serious, I would have thought you might have gotten that much from the previous banter  :Smile:

----------


## Bower

Dr Sidigit,

I am attracted to the cure you mention including the free beer compensation for failure.
Whilst reading this post i have developed slightly swollen feet.
If i trial your cure for a week or two on my arrival in BKK will the offer of free beer still stand ?  

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## HollyGoodhead

I didn't think you were being too serious, you seem like a nice guy under all that laddish bs  :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

> That's scary. How do they know it's a clot? Do they do some kind of scan?


Ultrasound

----------


## bobo746

PREGNANT ??  :rofl:

----------


## Udonite

Might be odema, can be caused by high blood pressure, or type 2 diabetes.
Get yourself looked over by a doctor.

----------


## Stinky

> Dr Sidigit,
> 
> I am attracted to the cure you mention including the free beer compensation for failure.
> Whilst reading this post i have developed slightly swollen feet.
> If i trial your cure for a week or two on my arrival in BKK will the offer of free beer still stand ?


Well of course I cant roll out an offer of free beer to all and sundry, I'd go broke if there is a batch of defective Bar-girls. 
I will however offer you the same deal providing you are able to support your claim with documented video footage of your good self administering the medication.

How does that suit you?  :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

> I didn't think you were being too serious, you seem like a nice guy under all that laddish bs


Laddish bs!! That's a little harsh Holly, these are actually my more refined efforts. Damn must try harder  :Smile:

----------


## Bower

> Originally Posted by Bower
> 
> 
> Dr Sidigit,
> 
> I am attracted to the cure you mention including the free beer compensation for failure.
> Whilst reading this post i have developed slightly swollen feet.
> If i trial your cure for a week or two on my arrival in BKK will the offer of free beer still stand ? 
> 
> ...


Belive me, you would be better off just b uying the beer than watching the full 3 mins of my carnal exploits.        :Smile:

----------


## jks

> Might be odema, can be caused by high blood pressure, or type 2 diabetes.
> Get yourself looked over by a doctor.


Could be - but is NOT! My medic report (from before last time in LOS) says no high blood pressure, no diabetes ...........

 ::chitown::

----------


## BigRed

it's over-reaction to the viagra

----------


## crippen

My swollen feet were caused by kidney problems.Cleared up after treatment. Get yourself to the doctors.

----------


## jks

> it's over-reaction to the viagra


 :smiley laughing: 
Nope, never tried cos never needed   :bananaman:

----------

